# Cyclogest pessaries



## trace

Hi,

Could you tell me what effect taking or not taking Cyclogest pessaries would have on an early IVF pregnancy?

Trace


----------



## peter

Dear Trace,

Cyclogest pessaries contain the hormone progesterone which is absolutely essential in order to establish a preganacy following IVF. You can receive the hormone via injection if you prefer (it is called gestone in this form) but most people opt for the pessaries nowadays.

Hope this helps!

Peter



trace said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you tell me what effect taking or not taking Cyclogest pessaries would have on an early IVF pregnancy?
> 
> Trace


----------



## trace

Hi Peter

Thanks for the reply, Could you tell me if I stop using cyclogest during early pregnancy what effect, if any, would that have on an IVF pregnancy?

Trace


----------



## peter

Dear Trace,

Stopping cyclogest could result in the loss of the pregnancy. It is best to continue with any prescribed drugs until your physician tells you otherwise.

Hope this helps!

Peter



trace said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Thanks for the reply, Could you tell me if I stop using cyclogest during early pregnancy what effect, if any, would that have on an IVF pregnancy?
> 
> Trace


----------



## Jools

Hi Peter

I am still in shock having just got a positive home pregnancy result 14 days post embryo transfer. 

After speaking to my clinic today they have advised me to stop taking the Cyclogest pessaries I was prescribed (I have been using 2x 400mg pessaries every night, and have another four days supply).

But I am now concerned after reading your replies to Trace's questions that I have possibly been told to stop the pessaries prematurely?!

Please help!!!

Regards

Jools


----------



## peter

dear Jools,

CONGRATULATIONS!!

It is the early early stages of pregnancy (before day 14)
when these are needed. Once the embryo is established it will produce plenty of progesterone itself. Always follow the advice of your clinic, they know your case and will always give you the best advice.

You may like to read my note on cord blood stem cells pending your new arrival!!

Good luck!!

Peter



Jools said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I am still in shock having just got a positive home pregnancy result 14 days post embryo transfer.
> 
> After speaking to my clinic today they have advised me to stop taking the Cyclogest pessaries I was prescribed (I have been using 2x 400mg pessaries every night, and have another four days supply).
> 
> But I am now concerned after reading your replies to Trace's questions that I have possibly been told to stop the pessaries prematurely?!
> 
> Please help!!!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jools


----------



## Jools

Dear Peter

Thank you so much for your congratulations and prompt reply which has put my mind at rest. I will certainly check out the article you refer to and many thanks again

Regards

Jools


----------

